# Fluval edge LED from nanotuners



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Has anybody tried this light out for their edge?
http://www.nanotuners.com/product_info.php?products_id=746

It's a sleek looking edge LED fixture and has color choices for white, blue or a mix of colors for LED.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, I was looking at that, but you could build something like that for $150-200, which Im trying to attempt.  
Evilc is a LED genius and makes some amazing fixtures and LED products.


----------



## evilc66 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I can't take direct credit for that one, but it is a nice fixture. 

One thing I want to caution anyone trying a DIY Edge fixture is that you have to seal the LEDs, even in freshwater applications. We are starting to get a number of people on the reef forums having corrosion issues and LED failures because of the close proximity of the LEDs to the water. Even a splash guard doesn't fully protect. Our Edge fixture is actually oring sealed on the splash guard to prevent this.


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, that is beautiful. Twice the price of one undiscounted Edge, but cleverly designed and lovely lighting effects.

As my Edge is already a money pit, I am sticking with the original mr11 and 10w cfl mod, though.  Good point re. the splash guard. I have wrapped the led's in cellophane as per a suggestion on the official Edge thread.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Evil on these DIY builds you think a splash guard plus optics will be sufficient?


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Aside from the effectiveness of the splash guard and optics, I would seal up the LED solder joints with something. 

Evilc66 suggested to me to use clear fingernail polish. Clear lacquer will work also, as would any number of clear wood finishes or enamels. 


I've seen people use regular aquarium silicone as well. Makes for a nasty mess if you desolder the joints in the future but it's pretty dern effective as a sealer for the solder joints.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

I wonder if any of these laquers/nail polish affect the LEDs, for example I know super glue is a no-no around LEDs.


----------



## evilc66 (Feb 28, 2008)

Arcylic and enamel nail polish don't out-gas the same way as super glue does, so it's safe.

Coating the solder joints is only part of the problem. I would coat any exposed electrical contacts, even on the LED itself. Just keep it off the lens.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow It's great evilc66 is chiming in on here.:icon_smil
I think I should start coating the 5050 led connections in the swingarm of my edge specially now that it is saltwater set up.
Is the light spread better or same as what the stock would be like due to the cover?
That edge fixture design on nanotuners is really looking great and I'm really tempted to get that but the price will really burn a deep hole in my pocket.:icon_cry:


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Evil for the reply.

I really like that fixture, I think I might design a acrylic enclosure for my LED fixture.


----------



## pomby27 (Jan 27, 2004)

wouldn't the fixture from nanotuners be too much for planted tanks?


----------



## evilc66 (Feb 28, 2008)

It's dimmable, so it's "dial-a-brightness".


----------



## evilc66 (Feb 28, 2008)

jeffvmd said:


> Wow It's great evilc66 is chiming in on here.:icon_smil
> I think I should start coating the 5050 led connections in the swingarm of my edge specially now that it is saltwater set up.
> Is the light spread better or same as what the stock would be like due to the cover?
> That edge fixture design on nanotuners is really looking great and I'm really tempted to get that but the price will really burn a deep hole in my pocket.:icon_cry:


Thanks. Price is always a problem, but when you consider a lot of the features, it's not all that bad. Spread is a lot better than stock, and most definitely higher intesity. Now, because the fixture is dimmable, you can set the intenstity to whatever you need for your particular setup. It's dual channel too, so if you wanted to add a little blue, you could go with two white strips, and a 50/50 in the middle, and be able to dial in the blue content as you see fit.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm.. makes me want one even more. haha..:icon_mrgr
Time to save up on this one. I hope they go on sale or something.:icon_neut


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

jeffvmd said:


> Hmm.. makes me want one even more. haha..:icon_mrgr
> Time to save up on this one. I hope they go on sale or something.:icon_neut


Some guy over at nano-reef mentioned tryin to get a group buy goin. Id be in for the right price.

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=229244&st=380


----------

